# Error "Calculation Required"



## Cityofglass88 (Sep 6, 2016)

Receiving an error within PowerPivot not allowing calculations to show results for calculated columns or measures. The error is "Calculation Required" for calculated coumns.

I have the ability to choose "Calculate" from the error's menu and it will show all calculations and their results. However, if I change a formuls or filter the data in PP, it will throw the same error.

This also prevents formulas based on PivotTables from updating when filters are applied. If I go into the cell and press enter, it will calculate properly; just not update with filtering changes.

The data is pulled from a file on a shared folder via PowerQuery. I use this data connection in several other similar reports and they are working properly. Any ideas what would cause this error?


----------



## mole999 (Sep 6, 2016)

is excels default calculation set to automatic or manual


----------



## Cityofglass88 (Sep 6, 2016)

Very interesting; it was set to manual. Just changed it over to automatic, but that did not resolve the prompting of that error.
I saved, closed, and reoped and verified it retains the automatic setting and still no change.


----------



## mole999 (Sep 6, 2016)

the other step is to shut down and restart


----------



## Cityofglass88 (Sep 6, 2016)

Aw man, I was so hopeful! No change. Retained automomatic calculation, but still showing the error.
Just to be clear, I am experiencing this error within PowerPivot's Data Model manager, not within the worskeet. Also, this appears to be affecting only this one workbook.


----------



## mole999 (Sep 6, 2016)

Youve hit the limit of my power query knowledge, try starting in safe mode ?


----------

